# Knife Defense 10!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2007)

Notice the hands behind the back!

If you can always create a reactionary gap or close for control if someone puts a hand behind their back. (generally nothing good came come from it)

[yt]3efpU5mZWXw&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2007)

Very realistic...and a good reminder. If you can't see their hands, worry.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Very realistic...and a good reminder. If you can't see their hands, worry.


 
*Absolutely* and conversely if you need to deploy a tool make sure you do it in a way that is camoflaged.


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Absolutely* and conversely if you need to deploy a tool make sure you do it in a way that is camoflaged.


 
As an aside if you do deploy a weapon make it look like it was an accident. If you flay an arm, gut and splay a neck chances are a jury will send you some grief.

(nice video)


----------



## Yari (Jun 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Notice the hands behind the back!
> 
> If you can always create a reactionary gap or close for control if someone puts a hand behind their back. (generally nothing good came come from it)
> 
> [yt]3efpU5mZWXw&mode=related&search[/yt]


 

Thanks.....

Shows a good point concerning space between poeple.

/Yari


----------



## bonviet (Jun 18, 2007)

Really like this,This is where it's at! 
trained with whatever everyone calls this stuff these days, scenario based etc. it works whatever simunitions verbal drills, really takes it out of the box and into the lab i feel that any art even the most classical diehard art who did not want to change anything would learn so much from this kind of method even if they put some pads on and told their students above a certain grade to dress casual clothing one class every few weeks and run them through this not feel threatened at all . I train like this almost exclusivelythis with another person, the rest is simple tool development on thai pads bob dummy etc. Sparring i think builds bad habits sorry to say,get him
Using a good bulletman 3-4 xs a year and really go ape on the simple skills against  completely non compliant rabid assaliants plus with what you've developed along with the thinking on your feet do great! for me, i practiced palm heels and raking of the eyes then transition to ears and serious fight ending head manipulation at a slow speed on my training partners finding how to get there. worked the tool development on the bob Hard but Precise and under bigtime adrenal stress i had very very good results,in just a few weeks practice
 The one thing i see is distance too close! i would've have tried to take more, but it's like money the more we could have the better how much we have in our pocket right now...is what we have to deal with. Really liked you site also.
thanks
 bon


----------

